# Any Behmor Roasters here .



## coff33_life (4 mo ago)

Hi , wondered if any Behmor home roasters here ? I started on a rotary then gave up a while ago as I do a lot of latte art and such . Then built a heatgun and sifter roaster which gave great results . And recently I've been trying out the behmor . Done a few Columbians and today a Santos . Anybody else share any profiles . 
The Santos was done on P3 all way first one I used on the auto profile . The Columbian was p5 manual then P3 .The Santos is in the Paper cup . Thx


----------



## Mart1512 (Mar 5, 2021)

I will be interested in any replies I have always used P4 from start to finish on all beans and have been happy with the end result, most of the time I pre-heat the chamber as well.


----------



## coff33_life (4 mo ago)

I don't preheat mine as sometimes that's were the Scorching occurs . Beans on the hot metal maybe . What dose do you find works well ? I find 200-220g . Interested to see pics of your Roasts . I'm on P5 normally till 1c the P3 .


----------



## Birdman (2 mo ago)

I tried preheating mine, but didn't care for the results, but it may depend on the beans. I usually use the default program and just listen for the cracks. I never noticed that much of a difference between programs. However, I have an early version of the 1600, not one of the new models.


----------

